# (Verizon) Droid X vs Droid Incredible



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, I'm starting to eye a new phone for myself. Hopefully, when I actually do purchase the phone, it'll have Froyo on it. Anyways, I'm looking at the Droid Incredible and Droid X, and ask: What's the difference? 

(Besides, it may be by the time iPhone comes to Verizon, it may be irrelevant.)


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Of course there is Droid 2: http://i.engadget.com/2010/07/18/first-official-droid-2-pictures-spotted-in-teaser-site-code/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The X has a bigger screen, Wifi hotspot, includes a 16gb microsd card (both X and Incredible support up to 32gb, but the Incredible doesn't come with any in the box), can record 720p video, has three microphones (one for noise cancellation, one for video recording), has an HDMI port and a larger battery. The UI is a bit different, it uses Motoblur instead of HTC Sense. Different processors, but both are 1ghz.

The Incredible has Flash Lite, the X won't support Flash until Froyo.

Of the two, I'd go with the X.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The X is the better phone (I have an Incredible), as long as you're comfortable with the size. If you think it's too big, go with the Incredible. If you like the size, go with the X.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Might want to wait a bit on the Droid x, reports of screen issues are being reported:
http://i.engadget.com/2010/07/19/some-droid-x-handsets-have-defective-screens-video/


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Even though the Droid X is pretty big, its also quite thin (aside from the camera bump) so it doesn't feel that big in your hand. I took the plunge and ordered it yesterday. They're backordered and won't ship until the 27th. I guess if you order now they are talking about an 8/4 shipping date


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Some of it depends on how much you want to tweak it.

The Incredible can now be rooted.
That means custom ROM's, free wifi hotspot, custom backups of the complete phone, overclocking, etc. and so on. The sky's the limit.
The Incredible is also slated to get Froyo 2.2 very soon.

The X is a nice phone, but Motorola has it locked down so that there's not much chance of getting root on it. Some say what they've done is even criminal. We'll see.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.dailytech.com/Android+Update+Coming+to+Droid+X+Incredible+to+Get+Froyo/article19082.htm

http://www.gadgetsdna.com/motorola-...droid-incredible-vs-evo-4g-vs-nexus-one/4191/


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> Some of it depends on how much you want to tweak it.
> 
> The Incredible can now be rooted.
> That means custom ROM's, free wifi hotspot, custom backups of the complete phone, overclocking, etc. and so on. The sky's the limit.
> ...


I'm going to guess that Verizons version of Froyo will not allow free wifi hotspot. Rooted phones will have to be manually updated, won't update ota. But most people don't have a interest in rooting their phones, besides rooting voids the phones warranty.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'm going to guess that Verizons version of Froyo will not allow free wifi hotspot. Rooted phones will have to be manually updated, won't update ota. But most people don't have a interest in rooting their phones, besides rooting voids the phones warranty.


One of the many reasons I love my Nexus One! Has Froyo already, and AT&T can't charge me extra for the hotspot


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

WERA689 said:


> One of the many reasons I love my Nexus One! Has Froyo already, and AT&T can't charge me extra for the hotspot


I agree. I activate hotspot on my phone and go into the other room and surf on my laptop. The phone can be in any room, doesn't have to be tethered to the laptop.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Might want to wait a bit on the Droid x, reports of screen issues are being reported:
> http://i.engadget.com/2010/07/19/some-droid-x-handsets-have-defective-screens-video/


*UPDATE: *Motorola claims less than .001% of phones are affected and advises anyone with a problem to contact Motorola or Verizon for a replacement.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

WERA689 said:


> One of the many reasons I love my Nexus One! Has Froyo already, and AT&T can't charge me extra for the hotspot


If you want a phone for Verizon that's in the same position the Original Droid is easily rootable, there are custom Froyo Roms with Free Hotspot and can be overclocked to 1GHz and beyond. The Droid 2 should be considerably faster but I'm worried it will have the same encrypted bootloader that's prevented the Milestone (European Droid) and now the X from being rooted.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Meanwhile, root on the Incredible is so easy a caveman could it. 
I had Froyo 2.2 running on mine the other night, just to try it out.
Wifi hotspot works great. No fees.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> Wifi hotspot works great. No fees.


Might be fees when they get rid of unlimited data plans in a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Might be fees when they get rid of unlimited data plans in a couple of weeks though.


I signed up for two years.
If they want to break the contract, I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

They should honor existing contracts, but if they don't, there's not many other places to go. Everyone will have tiered data plans by next year, I would think.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> *UPDATE: *Motorola claims less than .001% of phones are affected and advises anyone with a problem to contact Motorola or Verizon for a replacement.


I can think of one person that should take a lesson from Motorola.
That's a great response from M.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> They should honor existing contracts, but if they don't, there's not many other places to go. Everyone will have tiered data plans by next year, I would think.


That's fine too. The data is mostly just for fun.
All I really need is a telephone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> They should honor existing contracts, but if they don't, there's not many other places to go. Everyone will have tiered data plans by next year, I would think.


Yeah, it should be on new contracts. If they did try it on existing, that is an instant out on the ETF. But as you say, not many options if you keep the same phone. I think it's technically possible to put it on Sprint etc, but not as easy as going from AT&T to T-Mobile.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I can think of one person that should take a lesson from Motorola.
> That's a great response from M.


Agree 100%. Rather than retreat to "study" the problem, they nipped it in the bud, before it became a _cause célèbre_.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd love to see one of those flow chart parodies on the two opposing philosophies here.
I'll do the Motorola side, if someone else will do the Apple side. :lol:


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

I was gonna get a Droid X today, but the Verizon shop had to order it. i haven't had a phone upgrade in probably 5 years or more. Still had an old flip phone that was even out-dated years ago. It got washed the other day and quit working. But ironically, we got it to work today. Still getting an upgrade though...the old phone took *forever* to boot up.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I've had the Incredible for about a month now. Very happy with it, so far. I took a look at the Moto X at the VZW store, and it is very nice. Screen size is unreal. I did not really like the way Moto put plastic buttons across the bottom of the phone... I prefer the softkeys. Just a personal preference... HTC Sense is a plus for the Incredible, too.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Got my Droid X last Wednesday (7/28/10). Love it...Except battery doesn't last long when constantly used. Lasts only a couple hours when it's active (not in "sleep mode").


----------

